# Hi from Wiltshire UK



## meandmydog (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Vizsla lovers, anyone from our neck of the woods? or from the UK in general 

Have a look at our lovely vizsla's photos on www.hungarianvizsladogs.co.uk

Bitter cold in Wiltshire but the dogs don't seem to notice when out on our walks!


----------



## kelevra (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi there,

We have a 6 month old V called Storm. Were in Keynsham near Bristol.

Feeling the cold too just trying to decide if he needs a coat or not? Do you have one for your V?


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, 

Just picked up a Vizsla today who 8 weeks old, we have her called Alba. We are in Keynsham nr Bristol too.


----------



## catskennel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi there, we are in Gloucestershire so not too far & we picked up our 8 wk V Gracie yesterday too !


----------



## jools847 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi...we are from kent in UK and have 'Sizzles' who is now 5 months old. I had never met a Vizsla before we got Sizzles but then met 2 last week !!


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi in Gloustershire..

How is Gracie settling in? Alba has been amazing most of the time..have had trouble with nipping. I know it's just a puppy stage and it is only in play. Otherwise play, sleep, eat, play,......... Can't wait for the 3 weeks for vaccination curfew to pass, so we can get out and about.

Bye from Keynsham, Bristol


----------



## kelevra (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Alba,

Ive only just come back to the site and seen your reply.

Storm is now 15 months and going strong. How is Alba getting on?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello

My puppy is 6 months old and named Mac. We live in Godalming in surrey. Love when we bump into other Vs


----------



## ann gerrard (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi from Ashbourne, Derbyshire,
Having any dog is a joy, but having a Vizsla is a double joy. My boy, Blaze (almost 3 yrs old) is such a great companion. No matter what jobs I am doing around the farm or small woodland, he wants to be there - which can be a bit of a problem!!! Anyone with a Vizsla must be aware of their jumping capabilities and they can squeeze under any gate or fencing, just to get to it's owner. You've been warned. Enjoy. 
Ann Gerrard


----------



## simon1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi,

We are from the North East (Teesside) and have an 18 week old girl called Lily. It's certainly been fun since we picked her up 10 weeks ago ;D


----------

